# Lancashire hamster



## Staci3 (Jun 30, 2017)

hello I want to start adopting hamsters that need a better life then re homing them to long happy family’s who will take good care of them... I am in the Lancashire Bb97ya area


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum.

That sounds like a lovely idea but you need to think carefully before doing it. I've listed just a few of many questions will need to ask yourself below:

How will you fund it? Costs soon mount up- vet bills, food, equipment, enrichment, accessories, enclosures, pregnancy etc.

What hamster experience do you have? 

Do you understand the specific needs of the different hamster species?

Do you have experience with & competent at handling animals that may be aggressive, sick, injured, pregnant or neglected?

Do you want to be registered with the Charities Commission?

Do you have suitable premises & resources?

Will you be creating rehoming contracts, doing adopter questionnaires etc?

Are you registered (or plan to register) with a suitable veterinarian who specialises in exotics & can you get to them easily?

Finally- have you volunteered for a rescue before? If not I recommend this as the place to start.


----------

